# CCM serial number Help



## rwb921 (Nov 1, 2007)

Trying to decide which year my CCM Flair is.  Anyone know of a site or able to point me in the right direction to find out info about serial numbers for CCM?


----------



## thebikeguy (Nov 2, 2007)

You can tell what year it was made by the serial number.A picture goes a long way in helping also.
1921 A12345
1922 B12345
1923 C12345
1924 D12345
1925 E12345
1926 H12345
1927 K12345
1928 L12345
1929 N12345
1930 P12345
1931 S12345
1932 T12345
1933 U12345
1934 W12345
1935 X12345
1936 Z12345
1937 1A2345
1938 1B2345
1939 1C2345
1940 1D2345
1941 1E2345
1942 1H2345
1943 1K2345
1944 1L2345
1945 1N2345
1946 1P2345
1947 1S2345
1948 1T2345
1949 12345A
1950 12345B
1951 12345C
1952 12345D
1953 12345E
1954 12345H
1955 12345K
1956 12345L
1957 12345N
1958 12345P
1959 12345S
1960 12345T
Still working on 1961-1967
1968 A12345
1969 B12345
1970 C12345
1971 D12345
1972 E12345
1973 F12345
1974 G12345
1975 H12345
That should be of some help.


----------



## d.wegg (Jan 15, 2011)

*1926 ccm*

Just trying to confirm the year of this bike. It was made by CCM, but as far as I understand it was sold by a department store with their label. Also the rear rim does not have a brake arm. Is this an original part? The serial # is H2719 as far as I can make out.


----------



## MERK (Jan 15, 2011)

Is the rear hub a Hercules? If so, it`s probably original...


----------



## OldRider (Jan 15, 2011)

That rear hub could also be a British made Perry, I had a few CCMs of roughly that vintage wsith Perry hubs.


----------



## d.wegg (Jan 15, 2011)

I checked the rear hub and found "PRE HER coaster hub" stamped on it. I've never seen one like it, but this is the oldest bike I have. Thanks very much for your replys.


----------



## MERK (Jan 17, 2011)

d.wegg said:


> I checked the rear hub and found "PRE HER coaster hub" stamped on it. I've never seen one like it, but this is the oldest bike I have. Thanks very much for your replys.




Is that all you can read? Or is that all that is stamped on it? A photo would make identification much easier.  Hercules hubs were the primary hub for CCM made bikes in the 20`s, and they made a armless coaster during that period...


----------



## brayzil (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi , just recently Came accross a vintage CCm Head Badge Says Red Bird , bike seems to be all original minus the grips look newer. If anyone could tell me the year? The serial number says 76E391 and the rear hub says pat 1937, the only missing part is the chain guard if they even had one? bike seems to work fine just put air in the tires and rode it around everything works great!! maybe if someone has some info on this bike It would be appreciated Thankyou working on posting some pics soon!!!


----------

